# Disable SMART Monitoring



## SAAER45

My laptop has had a SMART monitoring "imminent failure predicted" error message for months. Someone told me it is wrong like 60% of the time and it looks like it is this time. That same person told me to run a defrag, because it works the hard drive really hard. If there was a problem, it would probably break during the defrag. 

Anyway, every time I turn on the computer I have to hit F1 to get past the error message. I'm trying to sell the laptop and having that message pop up will be a pain in the ass when I'm trying to sell it. I mean, I have no problem warning them about it, but it’s just a psychological thing when you turn on the computer and see a hard drive failure message.

How do I disable that SMART monitoring error? I tried going it BIOS and shutting it off. It doesn't allow you to go down to that option in the BIOS. You just can't select the SMART monitoring part of the BIOS.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Disable SMART in BIOS....


----------



## SAAER45

> How do I disable that SMART monitoring error? I tried going it BIOS and shutting it off. It doesn't allow you to go down to that option in the BIOS. You just can't select the SMART monitoring part of the BIOS.


...


----------



## munkyeetr

I think INTELCRAZY is trying to say that your questions answers itself...

You go into the BIOS and disable SMART monitoring.

*EDIT*:


> I tried going it BIOS and shutting it off. It doesn't allow you to go down to that option in the BIOS. You just can't select the SMART monitoring part of the BIOS.


nevermind


----------



## SAAER45

Anyone?


----------



## Cromewell

All you can do is disable it in the BIOS. If for whatever reason you cannot disable it there then you're stuck with it.


----------



## sonicmur

*SMART problem*

Hi,

I know your post is a few tears old.

I am working on a friend's laptop and am getting the exact same problem - have to press F1 because a message is saying SMART has a problem.

At Samsung's website there is a utility: ESTOOL that does tests, low level format, etc. and allows one to enable disable SMART (like you said one is not able to to do this via BIOS on a laptop).
  Anyway ESTOOL says there is a command problem when I try to enable or disable the SMART! 
- hence I found your post - as I cannot find a solution!  Maybe something is wrong with SMART rather than the harddrive...  

Bye
mur


----------



## Shane

ive been having teh same problem with mine and it turns out my drive is faulty!

http://www.computerforum.com/146792-error-message-boot.html

i suggest you do some tests on your drive to make make sure its not going to fail on you sometime soon.


----------

